# WCG build question



## mlee49 (May 4, 2009)

Hey WCG team I just wanted to stop in and say high.  I'll be starting to crunch on my i7 after I figure a low temp overclock for stability.  Looks like 3.4ish with no voltages will be sublime.

I'm thinking of putting together a 775 backup/crunching/folding(gpus) rig.  I'm thinking of a e4 or e5 series chip that meets a $50 price range.  Maybe a super cheap e7 series but I need some help finding the right chip to crunch full time.  Any suggestions?  More cache vs speeds?

As for the board I'm thinking of a cheap P35/45 board, maybe a 750/780 board for less than $100.  DDR2 1066 a must, at least two pci-e lanes for dual card folding.  Any suggestions?

I hope to be crunching full time by the end of the month.  I've got finals at school over the next two weeks so I'm gonna be busy until then.  Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## PaulieG (May 4, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Hey WCG team I just wanted to stop in and say high.  I'll be starting to crunch on my i7 after I figure a low temp overclock for stability.  Looks like 3.4ish with no voltages will be sublime.
> 
> I'm thinking of putting together a 775 backup/crunching/folding(gpus) rig.  I'm thinking of a e4 or e5 series chip that meets a $50 price range.  Maybe a super cheap e7 series but I need some help finding the right chip to crunch full time.  Any suggestions?  More cache vs speeds?
> 
> ...



Here's a link. Talk to Twilyth. He's got some good cheap stuff for a WCG rig. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92870&page=2


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2009)

Quads (45n preferably) are preferred but a dualie would also work but not as efficient as a quad when it comes to crunching #'s. I am replacing my E8600 with a Q9550 because of this. If you need hardware to crunch, we have a section where members actually share/donate their unused stuff. As far as mobos, it doesn't matter if it is xfire or SLI since you're not going to utilize those features when you're folding (gpu cards need to be unlinked). My $.02


----------



## mlee49 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm just wanting to know what's best to look for in a crunching rig.  Especially a lesser cost dual core.  It'll be a 775  for sure but I'm not sure on the exact model, I found a e5400 for $45 so I'm liking the price but does it have the balls to crunch full time?  Should I just go with a Q6600 and dual 9600GSO's?  That is a hell of a rig!


----------

